# Oh, goodie...first ETSY sale!



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not jewelry, but lip gloss. I listed a 4-pack last night and it sold this morning. I'm giddy! So...I had to put more lip gloss on there. This selling on-line could very easily become addicting.

Edited to add...my hubby came home from work yesterday with an order for 10 bars of my soap too. A lady that bought some in the spring wants to hand them out as gifts for visitors during the Christmas season.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Congrats on your first etsy sale. Here's hoping there are many, many more in your future.  


.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats on your first sale! That jewelry of yours I think ought to start going before long too  I'm still waiting for my first sale *LOL*


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations - that must feel good.

What EXACTLY is ETSY. I get the general idea but am not totally sure about it ??

hoggie


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

hoggie said:


> Congratulations - that must feel good.
> 
> What EXACTLY is ETSY. I get the general idea but am not totally sure about it ??
> 
> hoggie


It's like e-bay, only everything is handmade. There aren't auctions either (at least, not that I know of)...everything is just for sale by the "artist".


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so darn happy for you... I really want to start something up, out of the house but, am so gun shy about pay pal and Esty... can you please enlighten me on what the charges are on your end? I really don't want to go through making all this stuff and find out in the long end I am in the hole after paying everyones charges.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

PETSNEGGS said:


> I am so darn happy for you... I really want to start something up, out of the house but, am so gun shy about pay pal and Esty... can you please enlighten me on what the charges are on your end? I really don't want to go through making all this stuff and find out in the long end I am in the hole after paying everyones charges.


Etsy charges 20 cents per listing (I can't remember how long the listing are good for, but it's something like a couple of months) and then 3 1/2 percent when it sells.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

This should answer any questions you may have about selling on Etsy.com.

http://www.etsy.com/how_selling_works.php

BTW, there's an additional fee of 3.5% from Paypal, so total is 7% plus your 20 cent listing fee. All in all, still a good deal.
.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

never even heard of etsy but am checking it out now, thanks for the info . sis


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Persentages are so much lower using Etsy than Ebay. I love Etsy. I shop there as well, there are so many talented people. My husband has sold sculptures on Etsy, my dad has sold wood turnings there, and my little girl has sold her goats milk soap! I created my own account, and haven't listed anything yet due to a difficult pregnancy. I'll be listing some things soon, I hope...after getting over this awful flu!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

YeeHaw...I just sold another batch of 4 lip glosses. This is fun!


----------

